
Ivanka Trump CES keynote address sparks backlash - ashitlerferad
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/07/ivanka-trumps-ces-keynote-address-sparks-backlash/
======
dangus
The things she is quoted as saying are mostly harmless but painfully obvious
non-statements. It is indeed her presence at all that is outrageous. She has
zero tech experience and arguably doesn’t even have any legitimate employment
experience.

I don’t have to go through everything that is wrong with her father being in
office in the first place. If you support him, you won’t listen anyway. If
you’re anyone else, you already know.

~~~
verdverm
Those are some pretty divisive statements in paragraph 2. Do you live in a
binary only world?

~~~
dangus
In no way do I intend for my statements to be binary.

I didn’t intend to be divisive, though I was pointing out division that does
exist already.

